# savoir connaitre quelle version flash shockwave installee



## ccciolll (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour, malgré plusieurs recherches sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. Je suis pourtant persuadé que j'avais déjà vu la réponse sur ce forum.

Donc je la pose :

Comment faire pour connaître les version de flash, shockwave, etc, intallées sur l'ordinateur ET savoir si une mise à jour existe qu'on aurait pu rater ?

J'ai trouvé cette page qui répond pour flash, mais pas d'équivalent pour shockwave et je dois en oublier

Quand on va sur le site d'adobe, il propose de télécharger flash même si on a la dernière version mise à jour d'installée, ça n'est pas malin, il pourrait au moins prévenir "votre version est à jour, êtes vous certain de vouloir télécharger l'install" ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

```
about:plugins
```
dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur web (Camino et firefox).

Avec Safari: Aide -> Modules installés

Bizarrement chez moi je n'ai pas la même version sous Firefox comparé à Camino et Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2009)

il existe plein de testeurs

un parmi d'autre
(d'ailleurs tout le site est plein de testeurs divers)
tester sur plusieurs navigateurs , certains ne donne pas la version
http://browserspy.dk/shockwave.php


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> ```
> about:plugins
> ```
> dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur web (Camino et firefox).
> ...



Oui mais je veux savoir directement si j'ai la dernière version.
Avec cette méthode je dois EN PLUS chercher quelle est la dernière mise à jour pour mon système.
Les sites étant capable de connaître ma machine, mon OS, mon navigateur, mon FAI, la marque de mes chaussettes, le code secret de mon coffre-fort, et j'en passe, ils devraient pouvoir me dire "non, vous n'avez pas besoin de mettre à jour votre plugin" ou "oui, il faut mettre à jour le vieux débris qui vous sert de plugin".



pascalformac a dit:


> il existe plein de testeurs
> 
> un parmi d'autre
> (d'ailleurs tout le site est plein de testeurs divers)
> ...





Il est bien fourni, en effet, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il me dise si je suis totalement à jour ou pas.
Par contre il donne ce lien qui est celui que je cherchais au début de cette discussion.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Juin 2010)

Je corrige mon lien pour savoir si sa version de shockwave est bien la dernière en date en un coup de souris

Hop, et pour flash c'est ici

Mais le nouveau FFox a le bon goût d'avertir que flash n'est pas à jour. Pfff, il aura fallu attendre pour qu'enfin une alerte digne de ce nom accompagne flash player.


----------

